# Temporär erzeugte Dateien löschen?



## CelikBlek (15. Nov 2004)

hallo,
habe ein in einem temporär erzeugten ordner mehrere dateien. wie kann ich die dateien wieder löschen(laufzeit)? mit welchen java aufruf?
schönen dank für eure hilfe


----------



## Illuvatar (15. Nov 2004)

File#delete


----------



## CelikBlek (15. Nov 2004)

die dateien werden irgendwo anders erzeugt, ich weiss aber nicht wo und über welchen obj., weil ich es nicht alleine programmiere. mit welchem java befehl lösche ich es?
ich muss quasi den temp ordner leeren.


----------



## Heiko (15. Nov 2004)

Ihr müsst doch in einem Projekt wissen wo was erstellt wird, dann kannst du auch auf den Ordner zugreifen.


----------



## CelikBlek (15. Nov 2004)

ich weiss schon wie und wo es erzeugt wird, aber bei einem programm mit knapp 1500 klassen hat man nicht auf jede klasse zugriff. das sind temporäre html dateien die per xsl erzeugt werden und in einem verzeichnis angelegt werden. 
ich schreibe jetzt einen (admin)programm sozusagen um einige sachen zu verwalten. unter anderem den temp leeren. wie mache ich das?


----------



## bygones (15. Nov 2004)

tmp File mit löschen geht so:

```
File tmpFile = File.createTempFile("whatEver", ".html");
tmpFile.deleteOnExit();
```
damit wird ein tmp file angelegt und gelöscht sobald das Programm terminiert.

wenn du es während der Laufzeit löschen willst dann musst du dir eine referenz auf das File halten und dann wie gesagt per delete direkt löschen


----------



## CelikBlek (15. Nov 2004)

kann ich nicht irgendwie bestehende dateien löschen? die dateien wurden irgendwo erstellt und haben gedient. meine aufgabe ist es nun jetzt zur laufzeit(nicht beim exit) die dateien löschen zu können. gibt es da nicht irgendwie:
directory(c:\...).leereAlles();


----------



## bummerland (15. Nov 2004)

etwa so würde es gehen:

```
File[] files = new File(dir).listFiles();
for (int i=0; i<files.length; i++){
  if (files[i].isFile()) files[i].delete(); //nur dateien, keine Ordner
}
```


----------



## CelikBlek (15. Nov 2004)

vielen dank auf anhieb funktioniert. macht genau das was ich wollte.
 :applaus:


----------

